# Wall Hugger



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

So my Galilea has developed a habit of "cuddling" with... The wall? It's so strage but it's what she does, she licks it too. :blink: She seems to specifically prefer the wall in the picture, just behind the tissue box. I placed the box there to stop her from licking the wall and she cuddled with the box instead. She also licks another part of the same wall, near a table just below the ledge. Who knows what her real motive is, maybe just to confuse us! But she flies right to that wall and licks it and stands with her face against it. 






















Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It looks like the wall is shiny there so she might be socializing with her own reflection. It's also possible that she might be looking at this area as a potential nest site and is trying to find a part of the wall that she can shred for nesting material.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

My Izzy does this with cans. Sounds like Carolyn is probably right. It Is very cute, love the pics!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

lol that post made me chuckle, and the first pic looks like 'tiel in time-out' 

sorry, I have NO IDEA why she does that, but it's cute.


----------



## Megad00dle (May 10, 2012)

My tiel likes to cuddle with her shadow against the wall sometimes!


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

We try not to let her up there, mainly because I don't think it's good for her to lick the wall. But if she's thinking of it as a nesting spot, well it's another good reason to not let her up there. She's never really looked for small dark spaces the way I would expect with a hen looking to make a nest. She also tends to be either afraid of mirrors, or indifferent to them, depending on her mood. One possible explanation I thought of was that the specific spot on the ledge lets her see her cage in the living room (and be almost near it) while at the same time seeing into the kitchen, living room and den (most of our condo). So maybe it's like a comfortable observation spot for her. Whatever the reason, I thought it looks really funny 



> My Izzy does this with cans. Sounds like Carolyn is probably right. It Is very cute, love the pics!


I remember the can cuddler pictures! lol that was cute. Maybe they like the feel of the texture, Galilea of the wall, and Izzy of cans? I guess it's just their weird quirks. We notice new ones every once in a while, she keeps things interesting for us lol


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

maybe it's a pearl thing. LOL. 

ama cuddles like that with the big tub of food now that i keep the lid on it. it's kind of shiny too. at least galilea isn't the only one!


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

My bird does this as well. Only my windows have wood instead of bricks. Mine likes to try chewing on the wall. :/


----------



## cbower (Feb 18, 2012)

My bird recently started getting snuggly with a granola bar wrapper.  to each their own I suppose!


----------

